# turn off auto mask



## Ian.B (Jul 7, 2017)

Adjustment brush auto mask 
it was when I looked very closely before posting on FB that I really noticed lots of tiny white dots in the darker parts of the file 
Took some back tracking to work out that I had left the adjustment brush auto mask on after brushing around the tree --- yeah; dumb for me but the less experience could easily make the same mistake 


when I turned the auto mask off the little white and black dots disappear as can be seen in the middle of this very heavy crop
 
This started as a rather small Lumix FZ300 12mb raw/dng travel/holiday pic. It can be easy to push the limits too far when working with small files (for today's standards) and just a small mistake like this can make the difference between a good/bad/great photo . It also pays to let your edited file sit for awhile before posting or printing -- it can be amazing how differently you might see the edit a few days later

Just for interest this the off card jpg file --- a happy snap from the road side -- just the one click at this zoom range plus two other 2 clicks at a longer and wider lens length . You are welcome to down load and fiddle with the files 


Some may also find this interesting when come to the actually photography -- the camera used means bugga-all


----------

